# Relationship Status



## Volk Quicksilver (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wondering the Relationship status of all of the furs out there.


----------



## TORA (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm very happy I'm with my squirrel, Ardy. ROWR.


----------



## The Lone Nomad (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm single and pretty pleased with it. I haven't been single in such a long time and it pretty much turned me into a slut :? but I put a quick stop to that. 

I'm still kind of seeing my ex-boyfriend though : Not that I'm unhappy, it's just kind of bad practice to do that even though everyone does. We're just such damn good friends and so sexually compatible, it's hard to resist! 

But on the positive end, I have someone waiting for me where I'm going for the summer  

So yah...just technically single :roll:


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

Im married, for nearly two years now and very happy in that respect. However depression and various other mental health conditions prevent the both of us from being as happy as we really could be but as long as we are together that is all that matters as im sure being apart would cause one or even both of us to commit suicide in our current conditions.

But yeah, with each other we are very happy.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm in a long distance relationship and probably won't actually get to see my sweetie for quite some time but we both love each other and never miss an opportunity to say it.


----------



## yak (Mar 29, 2006)

Single... *sigh*
It takes one a special kind of thinking to be able to get along with me


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Single... *sigh*
> It takes one a special kind of thinking to be able to get along with me



Another scientologist be that person of "special" thinking?


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm single and I'm not looking to get into a relationship until I can get my life together.


----------



## Captain Oz (Mar 29, 2006)

Single here as well.  And it feels damn good to be without commitments after a really failed long distance, and a very messed up close relationship with girls.

Although there is a certain someone that I wouldn't mind turning into relationship


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2006)

Single - but I do have a date this Friday.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I'm single and I'm not looking to get into a relationship until I can get my life together.



Same, girls must wait.


----------



## yak (Mar 30, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, this sig is just a stupid pun, that is all   Infact if i ever see a live scientologist i do not know if i could refrain from laughing at his face, for this 'belief' - much like the others, but in it's own, unique moronic way - is such a load of BS, IMO. 
Some people say that should have been born in 18'th century for beeing who i am.... So i am looking for someone who is told the same 


			
				Diamond said:
			
		

> Same, girls must wait.
> _________________
> Miriam is out , any girls interested in rodents?^^


You just couldn't wait, could you?  rofl.....


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 31, 2006)

The last chick I dated ended up stalking me  :?  :| (phone/email stalking thankfully but that was still creepy enough!)
so Single for the time being


----------



## Pinkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

Married

I was a dork and got married at a Fur con XD

the preacher wore a tail... it rocked


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 31, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Married
> 
> I was a dork and got married at a Fur con XD
> 
> the preacher wore a tail... it rocked


You still should have had Halo music in the background for the wedding...

Or have the Quake announcer say, "YOU ARE TIED FOR THE LEAD" when you put the ring on. <3 Quake Announcer Man.


----------



## Pinkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Pinkuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I would have, if I hadn't been so sick that it was retarded. 

It was a miricle neither aros nor me passed out durring the cerimony, man that flu was so bad. >_<


----------



## TORA (Mar 31, 2006)

Pinkuh, why does your marriage sound familiar? Was it posted on Livejournal or something? ROWR.


----------



## Pinkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Pinkuh, why does your marriage sound familiar? Was it posted on Livejournal or something? ROWR.



Could be?

I have no idea who did or didn't hear about it XD


----------



## Grave (Mar 31, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Married
> 
> I was a dork and got married at a Fur con XD
> 
> the preacher wore a tail... it rocked



I just have to say pinkuh, that i find that to be the most sick and twisted thing i have ever heard. Man...

But congrats on finding someone you love enough to marry anyway...the other stuf...thats just....i dunno


----------



## Myr (Mar 31, 2006)

I am single and haven't had many girlfriends due to my own lack of interest in them for some reason. I just can't seem to find a big girl that likes dragons or is sane. They all seem to immediately think I don't like them because I'm skinny and they're big, or they want my pants off 30 minutes after having met. X_X I thought I had found a good non-crazy girl recently, but she suddenly went MIA last week. I hope she surfaces again or I'll call her tomorrow.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 31, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> I am single and haven't had many girlfriends due to my own lack of interest in them for some reason. I just can't seem to find a big girl that likes dragons or is sane. They all seem to immediately think I don't like them because I'm skinny and they're big, or they want my pants off 30 minutes after having met. X_X I thought I had found a good non-crazy girl recently, but she suddenly went MIA last week. I hope she surfaces again or I'll call her tomorrow.



Wow you have that problem too?


----------



## Myr (Mar 31, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Wow you have that problem too?


Yes, which is why I don't take much interest in being around others. The concept of having a companion is alien to me for some strange reason. I've kind of always have done things my own way all my life ever since my friends betrayed me freshman year in high school. I hate it when I meet a girl and I can tell all she wants is sex. It's like talking to a brick wall that just says "cool" and "uh huh" over and over again at everything you say. Then I meet someone that actuallly responds and doesn't run off and play video games while I'm talking to her on the phone and she dissapears. Ugh...very frustrating. Any skinny girls that I meet, which I'm not really attracted to, are all engaged or already have BF's. It's very annoying.

So I guess I'm the overqualified one out. But that's ok. >^.=.^< I'm plenty fine saving up for that helicopter.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 31, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean, though I'm not actually seeking a girlfriend.  I tend to have a bad problem with flirting.  Apparently I do it all the time, but I never notice it...  It leads people the wrong direction you know?  Pretty soon they are all hovering around me and acting in that whole 'can we have sex now please?' way.


----------



## Myr (Mar 31, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you mean, though I'm not actually seeking a girlfriend.  I tend to have a bad problem with flirting.  Apparently I do it all the time, but I never notice it...  It leads people the wrong direction you know?  Pretty soon they are all hovering around me and acting in that whole 'can we have sex now please?' way.


Ah, I'm the opposite. I won't have anything to do with a girl if she's not a friend or if I don't like her. I very very rarely am ever seen flirting with anyone much less hanging out much with other people (which is rare). I feel like I'm the only guy on the planet that doesn't think about sex 24/7.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 31, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me, you're not. ^-^;

Most of the girls I talk to are friends but they just take what I say the wrong way...  I really can't explain why they start to think the way they do...


----------



## Laik (Apr 1, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice, someone with the same problem as me. Everyone says I'm contantly flirting too. I tell them I don't do it on purpose and then half of my friends think I want to sleep with them -_- (which is kind of annoying.)

I broke up with my girlfriend (that was a cute christian maniac that had absolutely nothing to do with me) two weeks ago. Now I'm all lonely and looking for someone. *eye twitch for lack of cuddling*

Yeah, I'm a cuddler. There's nothing better than to be around and cuddle with your love.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> Nice, someone with the same problem as me. Everyone says I'm contantly flirting too. I tell them I don't do it on purpose and then half of my friends think I want to sleep with them -_- (which is kind of annoying.)
> 
> I broke up with my girlfriend (that was a cute christian maniac that had absolutely nothing to do with me) two weeks ago. Now I'm all lonely and looking for someone. *eye twitch for lack of cuddling*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a cuddler. There's nothing better than to be around and cuddle with your love.



*nods*  Yup, that sounds about right.  I know when they think that I've been flirting because sure enough they start flirting back..  Once it got so bad I had to sit this person down and tell it to them straight.  She was... starting to stalk me. >.>

I think I'm gonna have to get myself a cuddle buddy until I can be together with my mate.  Cuz like you, I think that cuddling is the best. ^-^;


----------



## Laik (Apr 2, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> *nods*  Yup, that sounds about right.  I know when they think that I've been flirting because sure enough they start flirting back..  Once it got so bad I had to sit this person down and tell it to them straight.  She was... starting to stalk me. >.>
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to get myself a cuddle buddy until I can be together with my mate.  Cuz like you, I think that cuddling is the best. ^-^;



Hahah, glad no one has ever stalked me before, must be a weird thing. And yeah, cuddling is the best thing ever. Like, on a thunderstorm-ish night, cuddling in bed looking through the window...


----------



## yak (Apr 2, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Ah, I'm the opposite. I won't have anything to do with a girl if she's not a friend or if I don't like her. I very very rarely am ever seen flirting with anyone much less hanging out much with other people (which is rare). I feel like I'm the only guy on the planet that doesn't think about sex 24/7.


You are not alone, dude. You are not alone.... But i can see where that feeling is coming from 
_If you loose your head over a girl, does it matter how many brains it had?_


----------



## nikuramon (Apr 3, 2006)

I am lonely :'(


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm mated with DrathnotT.

But I'm also polyamorous.


----------



## kaze0fox (Apr 4, 2006)

Single for now and due to I have a few objectives (minor but i do want to complete) I want to do and I don't mind mating I'm pretty a open-minded person and fun to talk to.. (Oh my god I feel like one of those dudes on the Love Connection...I Wonder does that still come on?... whatever) But Im a person who will always listen to what you have to say ^^ and try to give my best advice to ya..

And Im not the typical "Hey babe" and yada, yada, yada Im most likely the unique type which is pretty much a mysterious person not in a freaky sort of way of course.. :wink:  8)


----------



## furry (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm astrally mated to Xax.
Soul pals 4 lyfe!


----------



## TORA (Apr 4, 2006)

Gotta love them soul mates.  ROWR.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 4, 2006)

nikuramon said:
			
		

> I am lonely :'(


And stuck at the foot of the previous page... 

*tailhugs for niku, too...*
Heya there. Good to see you around on the board, friend.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not actively looking, but there's a few people I seem to like hanging around at school.
Not really a "serious" thing though...and there's more than one of 'em.... :roll: 

But if I was looking, they would have to be someone I really _Really_ like...


----------



## Blaze (Apr 19, 2006)

bah..single and seeking (mot much actively, but i do..) .. ov?;;


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 19, 2006)

I've been single for a long while, I had a very long relationship going out of highschool, but it didn't end well at all, so I've been lax in my dating since.

Also, there are no gay men in texas.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (May 3, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> I've been single for a long while, I had a very long relationship going out of highschool, but it didn't end well at all, so I've been lax in my dating since.
> 
> Also, there are no gay men in texas.



so your gay huh. I'm not making fun of you at all because to tell you the truth I'm gay as well. I know how you feel because I use to be in your position. I'm currently in a relationship with my boyfriend and I hope that one day you find that special someone that you can be with.

Love Ya you sexy beast

P.S. This picture I'm sending with this is not my drawing (so I can't take credit for it but that's o.k.), but I'm just using it to show you what me an my boyfriend would look like if I did draw us.
[attachment=3]


----------



## facek (May 3, 2006)

*RE:*



			
				nikuramon said:
			
		

> I am lonely :'(



Yeah dude, same here  

I am in dire need of a set of hips and boobs coupled with a sense of humor.


----------



## Laik (May 3, 2006)

*RE:*



			
				facek said:
			
		

> nikuramon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!

that didn't sound right...

or is it read right?...

oh well...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 3, 2006)

*RE:*



			
				Laik said:
			
		

> facek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you read it just fine. =3

It was intended to be a little weird.


----------



## dave hyena (May 4, 2006)

I am married to Ninalla, daughter of ensi Urbaba of Lagash.


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 4, 2006)

I AM SINGLE MALE AND LOOKING!

ASL ANYONEZ?

NO GUYS PLZ


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> I AM SINGLE MALE AND LOOKING!
> 
> ASL ANYONEZ?
> 
> NO GUYS PLZ



Aw crap.. ;_;


----------



## Laik (May 4, 2006)

aw

*pat pat*


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2006)

This thread is scare.


----------



## TiberiusArchias (May 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, I suffer from being eXtremely picky. After a few failed attempts at a relationship outside the furry community, I have decided that nonfurre bets are off. I cannot take having to 'bend' a person to accept the things that I am into. Also, availablity is kinda lacking around here for my orientation (straight...mostly >_>). 

I know quite a few furres within range, but all are men and an actual relationship is impractical. The other major aspect of my furriness gets in the way alot as well, I either get people that seem to hate me outright for it, or those that automatically think I fall into their redneck backwards agenda and will get on with them. Ah well, Im hopeful about AC and atleast talking those outside my local area


----------



## Jirris (May 18, 2006)

Yep.  I think I'm doing ok.


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 18, 2006)

Honestly, not being sarcastic or anything. Good for you sir.

Too many people act all bitchy when other people declare their love for others and such.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 18, 2006)

Big girls rock.

I'm a bisexual female living with my (almost) commonlaw boyfriend of two years. I'm a furry (kind of? I like drawing furries but am not sure if I AM one... ) and he isn't, he just likes the furry porn I draw. XD So I am living proof that furry/non-furry relationships do work. 

It kind of sucked that I only realized I was bisexual after I started dating my current boyfriend... not that I would've not committed to our relationship in a second, I knew that I loved him within a month or two of meeting him and we plan to be married; it's just that I would've liked some time to experiment and so far we haven't gotten the threesome thing to work. Possibly because the other girl (a close friend of mine) we chose to approach with the idea was a total virgin with virtually no sexual experience at all. So she was very nervous just to talk about it and it kind of failed. ^-^' Luckily it didn't harm our friendship a bit, but it's understood that we won't be trying that again, lol.

...Sorry if that was too much information. *cough*


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 18, 2006)

THis is the internet. Theres hardly anything considered as TMI anymore D:


----------



## Leahtaur (May 18, 2006)

Too true.


----------



## spiritwolf77 (May 18, 2006)

Pretty much engaged to be engaged with a boyfriend of three years.  We're waiting until after I'm done with college to actually get engaged because our lives are just too chaotic at the moment (art college = no free time/social life)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Yep.  I think I'm doing ok.



And might I say, your girl you have there is incredibly nice.


----------



## Grave (May 18, 2006)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> Big girls rock.
> 
> I'm a bisexual female living with my (almost) commonlaw boyfriend of two years. I'm a furry (kind of? I like drawing furries but am not sure if I AM one... ) and he isn't, he just likes the furry porn I draw. XD So I am living proof that furry/non-furry relationships do work.
> 
> ...



Wow, thats freaky. I am almost in the same boat there. Im married and not that i regret it but afterwards i found i had bi-sexual curious urges. But of course i cant really act upon them because it is something my wife feels very strange about because of her last marriage. Long story so i wont go into it. But i just thought it was cool to have someone in the same boat as me...kinda.


----------



## Grave (May 18, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Yep.  I think I'm doing ok.



Nice pic ya did there jizz'


----------



## Vgm22 (May 18, 2006)

I know that I replied to this thread, back some time ago. Well it seems like some of my online friends what to be my mate. Like I said in my post here, I'm waiting to get my life together first and they don't get that. Has anyone every had this happen to them before?


----------



## Jirris (May 18, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Nice pic ya did there jizz'



Zero's handiwork, not mine.  I tend to draw her furry-self in a more pinuppy manner, or occationally in other sorts of ways if she comes up with funny ideas to inflict upon her character.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*chuckles* I've seen you draw and I've seen her draw herself too. :3

She was really nice the few times we talked, it was when you were away somewhere I think... Wow... That must've been a long time ago.


----------



## ethancormack (May 18, 2006)

*RE:  Relationship Status*



			
				Leahtaur said:
			
		

> Big girls rock.



I'm agreeing with this one. I had a decently long relationship with one a few years back. Currently single, and have been for a long stretch. It's probably a contributor to my supposed "depression." Apparently, if you have trouble sleeping and concentrating occasionally, you have a mental problem. :roll:
Maybe now that I'm graduated from college things will pick up. I know I can sleep and concentrate better.


----------



## Myr (May 18, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> http://aquablaze.dyndns.org/jirris/temp/califur06/jirrisloveselisebyzero.jpg
> 
> Yep.  I think I'm doing ok.


Nope, sorry, she's too skinny. 

I've had a fat girlfriend, but sadly it never went anywhere so now I'm just single and fine with being single. I'm just not interested in a mate for some reason.


----------



## Grave (May 18, 2006)

DragonMyr said:
			
		

> Jirris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Mate"....you mean Girlfriend or boyfriend...were not animals here dude...:roll:

I bet my wife wouldnt be too skinny for ya though, hehe. But in reality im encouraging ehr to lose some weight (which shes doing well) so that we can erm...do more "interesting" urm...activities...yeah thats the one.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

*RE:   Relationship Status*



			
				DragonMyr said:
			
		

> Jirris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a chubby girlfriend awhile back.  We broke up and she moved away.  She called me up the other day though, surprise surprise, and said that she's coming back up here.  She's gonna be going to the community college (same one I go to) and will be living in an apartment complex near the campus.

Really nice girl and I would still be together with her if I could.  We only broke up because... well damn... I don't even know why anymore. ;_;


----------



## Grave (May 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> DragonMyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe ya should get back in there dude! Take her out for a nice big meal or ice cream someplace.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

*RE:     Relationship Status*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I won't get back together with her.  I have my own boyfriend now after all.

But that doesn't mean that we won't hang out sometime.


----------



## Grave (May 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> No, I won't get back together with her.  I have my own boyfriend now after all.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that we won't hang out sometime.



Oh, i didnt know you was gay, sorry.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

*RE:       Relationship Status*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*chortles* Bi, but with a guy right now. :3


----------



## umuhk (May 18, 2006)

*RE:        Relationship Status*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SW, are you confusing the monosexuals again?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 19, 2006)

umuhk said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear I didn't mean too!!!!


----------



## MangiX_PandaRen (May 19, 2006)

currently Very happy with my boyfriend^^, to everyone that said that chuuby girls rock i say *RIGHT ON* i love anything that chubby^^.


----------



## Myr (May 19, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> "Mate"....you mean Girlfriend or boyfriend...were not animals here dude...:roll:
> 
> I bet my wife wouldnt be too skinny for ya though, hehe. But in reality im encouraging ehr to lose some weight (which shes doing well) so that we can erm...do more "interesting" urm...activities...yeah thats the one.


But I like using the term mate.  Besides, they do it on TV all the time. Must be a US/UK difference though. People over here are like animals way too much.

I've seen some pics of your wife that you've posted on sites in the past, and I agree, she's about the perfect size. I like girls big, not chubby, and not massive. She's about the size of the girl I was last starting to get close with. I need to email her and see if she wants to hang out again or something. It's been a few weeks. X_X It's so difficult to meet local heavy girls. I just don't care for all the skinny ones that seem to like me.

That and I still need to get used to the idea of someone wanting to be around me and caring about me. That's still alien-feeling to me....


----------



## Litre (May 19, 2006)

DragonMyr said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm, it's a UK thing. Except it's more in the friend context. "He's my best mate" kind of thing.


----------



## Thaily (May 19, 2006)

6 years and running.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 19, 2006)

I don't see alot of running going on, but you guys make a cute couple.


----------



## Thaily (May 19, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I don't see alot of running going on, but you guys make a cute couple.



Not since I invested in that ball and chain, no >:|

;P


----------



## Grave (May 19, 2006)

Thaily said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ball and chain, aint that the truth!?


----------



## Rei (May 19, 2006)

Single 8)
'Cause heeeem.... You don't have idea what type of girls there can be in France :roll: (Don't worry, it's the same for boys too u_u)
Luckily, they are not the same everywhere (but out of my range ^^')


----------



## Vilani (May 20, 2006)

I'm single :3 sometimes I feel lonelly, other times don't X3


----------



## Myuutsuu (May 20, 2006)

Single. Don't really see myself ever falling for someone. After seeing other relationships play out (for better and worse) I've pretty much concluded that it's not in my character to love anyone in that way.


----------



## Grave (May 21, 2006)

Myuutsuu said:
			
		

> Single. Don't really see myself ever falling for someone. After seeing other relationships play out (for better and worse) I've pretty much concluded that it's not in my character to love anyone in that way.



Heh, and you are how old? Trust me, if you are young, then that will all change sooner or later.


----------



## Captain Oz (May 21, 2006)

*RE:   Relationship Status*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Myuutsuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true...  Caught myself thinking a baby was cute the other day, and I hate babies 

Strange how time can change a person.



			
				Thaily said:
			
		

> 6 years and running.


I didn't think Nietzsche would ever say something so optimistic...


----------



## chelio (May 21, 2006)

Single but dating.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (May 22, 2006)

Single, cause I'm not the kind of person to actively look for girls... They find me well enough as it is o.o And I screw up my opportunities >.o

Had one girlfriend, but she moved across the country and we couldn't keep up the relationship at long distance.


----------



## Evol (May 24, 2006)

I am happily married to this hunk of man.


----------



## Mordecai (May 24, 2006)

I am single, though not for a lack of trying X3


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2006)

Single and lonely u_u;;


----------



## TORA (Jun 2, 2006)

Have I posted on this thread? If not... I'm attached to my current boyfriend, who plays a squirrel. ROWR.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 6, 2006)

Im very much taken. My boyfriend is the artist Quicktron


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 6, 2006)

quite happy in an even with the furry world an odd relationship compaired to most  
this dragon is in a MFM (not mephit ya ninny) poly relationship 
2 children one just turning 5 today the other just born 12 days ago my little dragoness  my greatest treasure 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/119126/

prior to meeting my mate i was willing to let my diabeties kill me slowly id lost everything  including my will to live. save 1 thing my stories/writing i guess it is as they say looking for love you never find it i most certainly didnt want it any more (former GF got my house in houston and the bigest reason i was in that state of mind) wasnt expecting it WHAM i got it LOL going on 5 years together


----------



## joecifur (Jun 6, 2006)

Happily committed to a long-term relationship with some guy that just won't go away.


----------



## TORA (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice pic, Joecifur. ROWR.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jun 6, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Have I posted on this thread? If not... I'm attached to my current boyfriend, who plays a squirrel. ROWR.



http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=932&pid=10289#pid10289


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

*RE:   Relationship Status*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice detective skillz!


----------



## EchideaMaid (Jun 13, 2006)

Iam single, and quite happy with the status, although I can be really shy... :wink:

And where does 'common law'  fall under? :?:
Jus' curious with that.


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 13, 2006)

EchideaMaid said:
			
		

> Iam single, and quite happy with the status, although I can be really shy... :wink:
> 
> And where does 'common law'  fall under? :?:
> Jus' curious with that.



down in texas common law marage was if a couple was living together for longer than 6 months and calling eachother huband wife ect in public to others 

other states i have no idea


----------



## Evol (Jun 13, 2006)

EchideaMaid said:
			
		

> And where does 'common law'  fall under? :?:
> Jus' curious with that.



The standard in the US to qualify for "common law" marriage is 7 years together, at least the better part of that spent living together.  After that time, assets and property can be legal matters treated just as they would in a divorce.

I just know that because that's what my parents' relationship was considered.


----------



## Shiakarn (Jun 13, 2006)

Steadily dating. Feels like I've been married for years though. heh. Not in a bad way, mind you.


----------



## EchideaMaid (Jun 13, 2006)

Evol and Cyberhorn, thanks for the infomation :wink:
Do live in Canada, and it says that in your personal info (taxes, mailing address, ect.) always wondered about that.


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 13, 2006)

well this is what i found on wilk 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common-law_marriage


----------



## emptyF (Jun 19, 2006)

married. . .um. . .three months now.  she didn't know i was a furry until after we were married though (!)


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 19, 2006)

Single.  Can't say that I've found someone that really tickles my fancy.  Not precisely sure there's someone out there like that either.


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 19, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> married. . .um. . .three months now.  she didn't know i was a furry until after we were married though (!)



interesting so how did your mate take the announcement? 

i met mine due to being furry


----------



## Growly (Jun 19, 2006)

Happily engaged to a tanuki. ;3 I can't wait to get married!


----------



## Xan_vega (Jun 20, 2006)

Married and engaged, very happy and can't live with out my husband. Ours is a special circumstance though because I have a girl I am engaged to that loves us both.


----------



## emptyF (Jun 21, 2006)

*RE:   Relationship Status*



			
				Cyberhorn said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . .she was real weirded out about it at first.  a little upset i didn't tell her sooner.  she's getting a little better now, but she says i'm obsessed with my own furryism. . .it's just so good to have it out in the open and be able to talk about it though.


----------



## Xan_vega (Jun 21, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> . . .she was real weirded out about it at first.  a little upset i didn't tell her sooner.  she's getting a little better now, but she says i'm obsessed with my own furryism. . .it's just so good to have it out in the open and be able to talk about it though.



Sad that she is still being a little off about that. I tried to hide being a fur from my husband until he caught me looking at anthro art. He then told me he was into that as well. I have to admit I was a little suprised when out of the blue last week he asked me to make a fursuit. He told me before he thought they were not his cup of tea. I guess he thought I would not accept him for all his kinks.


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 21, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> Cyberhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



open talk about anything is important being honest is as important 
give her time she will begin to accept it


----------



## Cyberhorn (Jun 21, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my mate looks at the rare piece (brenda diantonis, heather burtons) work but tries to keep from loking so she doesnt get influenced by others art me on the other hand im a furverted dragon and damn proud of it LOL and she accepts that an my numerous other faults


----------



## Emerson (Jun 22, 2006)

Single again (and intending to stay that way for awhile), after being in-and-out of a couple of relationships lately.


----------



## leolionheart (Jun 28, 2006)

I am engaged to my Furcadia sweetheart! Well I will be on our anniversary when I pop her the question! ^^ I know she will say yes cause i have asked her friends what they will say. They all told me its a great idea and that she will easily say yes! Well anyways thats about me!


----------



## Typhon (Jun 28, 2006)

Alone is a forever thing, that I shall always be used to... I guess.... espcially after 2 unsuccefull attempts at having a mate.


----------



## Starblind (Jun 29, 2006)

Typhon said:
			
		

> Alone is a forever thing, that I shall always be used to... I guess.... espcially after 2 unsuccefull attempts at having a mate.



Two attempts is way too few to consider giving up.


----------



## ChaoSeven (Jun 30, 2006)

Too transient to meet anyone local, too distant to making something more of it...


----------



## ]-[3L (Jun 30, 2006)

gah ..... so many postages..... well here is mine..

married for three years... soon a 4th anniversery on the 11th of next month...married to a fur that brought out the best of my fur self out... i was into being a fur as a newbie.. not knowing the ins and outs and that there were conventions... but seanblackthorne rocked it hard and i love him for it...  no kids yet... at least not until we're stable in the financal situation... weird to have white tiger + wolf/huskey children.... thats just mind boggling in on itself... and yes we do sometimes fight like cats and dogs.... its funny really....


----------



## MoonMochi02 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am Taken. I am happy with my mate, Fang!! ^_^<3


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 10, 2006)

I am happily engaged/mated to two wonderful men (who also happen to be furs--one sloth and one wolf).


----------



## Silverblue (Aug 10, 2006)

Married for six years (big gothic wedding and all...) to a non-furry type.  I've been to cons a few times, he does not tend to go since there is nothing for him to do there.  I dated him on and off since I was eighteen, and I'm 31 (2?  Gah, can barely remember) now, so that's...er...13 years.

For what it's worth, I'm not a big girl, or even a girl any more!  I also never put too much value on sex.


----------



## Ricadonna (Aug 11, 2006)

I am kidnapped by a certain Finnish Demon-Dhole ;o save meeee.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 11, 2006)

how have i never seen this thread before and its like seven pages long?

this thread needs a post by me!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 11, 2006)

well, im single and very happy. i am thinking about staying single my whole life (i like to be alone; may be due to me being a dragon and many dragons being solitary)


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> well, im single and very happy. i am thinking about staying single my whole life (i like to be alone; may be due to me being a dragon and many dragons being solitary)



it's not due to you being a dragon, it's due to you being introverted. i know all to well for i am introverted also. however even though i am single i am very much lonely and looking for a potential mate. there are 2 girls i'm keeping my eye on right now for um "possibilities" but if that don't work i'm screwed.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm so single. Lonely or happy? I give you 2 guesses.
(Hint: Check my name...)


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I am single now but I hate it . Dunno if ill find the strength to get another girl. Then again the good times are worth it. 

Single-Lonely


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Aug 24, 2006)

Single(?) and pretty happy with it.


----------



## Todd Fox (Aug 24, 2006)

Single, Not happy with it but not sure if i want to change my status right now.  i've hit too many bad relationships and i go to walmart and work public service so see mysryable married people.  

But i do have a tendency to be in the bad parts.  

Just haven't made up my mind now.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 24, 2006)

Been living with my best friend and lifemate for about 6 years now.  Couldn't be happier! ^_^


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE:  Relationship Status*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> it's due to you being introverted.


ummm.....so?


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Been living with my best friend and lifemate for about 6 years now.  Couldn't be happier! ^_^


I guess some of us have to draw the _long_ straw. 

'grats to y'both, Wolfie. ^^


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 26, 2006)

Single and to be honest NOT liking it, despite it's apparent benefits(no drama, extremely cheap living, no sudden 'accidents', no compromises on my interests, yadda yadda).  Being a writer and loving conversation, it gets frustrating not having someone to really bounce ideas off of that isn't a half-interested close friend.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it's not due to you being a dragon that's what.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah, i get tired of people very quickly, thats why i hate shopping or going to crowded events or places


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

SAME HERE.


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a best friend that satisfies my need for good company and support.  It'd be nice to be in a relationship where the trust is just as strong, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 27, 2006)

Single, and blissfully content with life.


----------

